
Raiders of the Lost Web (2015) - alanh
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/10/raiders-of-the-lost-web/409210/?single_page=true
======
alanh
notes:

1) I didn’t mean to submit this URL, really; I thought I’d be redirected to
the existing submission. That can be found here (2015):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10387071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10387071)

2) Ironically, the lost-and-resurrected journalism series that this article
opens with describing, "The Crossing," appears unavailable once again.
[http://thecrossingstory.com/chapters/index.html](http://thecrossingstory.com/chapters/index.html)
responds with a 503. It’s possible this is temporary due to increased interest
in the topic due to today’s story about Joy Reid:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/the-e...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/the-
evidence-is-not-with-joy-reid/558935/)

3) Luckily, the Internet Archive does have a copy of The Crossing today:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20151127150800/http://thecrossin...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151127150800/http://thecrossingstory.com/chapters/index.html)

Major props to the folks at the Internet Archive <3

